# Hello!



## ATP Machine (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello everybody! I have been a ghost reader for a while just finally getting around to setting this up. A little info about myself I have been lifting for about ten years now, enjoy the sport of BB although I do not compete, and I am interested to gain some knowledge from you all. I am 25 years old 5'10 195 pounds with bf of 10%.


----------



## brazey (Sep 24, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## vc_val_man (Sep 25, 2016)

Welcome too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imporium Labs (Sep 27, 2016)

Welcome bro 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 6, 2016)

welcome to iron mag bro...


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome aboard))


----------



## vc_val_man (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi guy's. I  live in Australia and train in a reasonably big gym in the outskirts of eastern Melbourne. Been doing weights seriously now for at least 2yrs after having a break from cycling. (criteriums) 
I was training previously for roughly 4-5yrs and somehow got into cycling. Now I'm back and have had a few cycles. 1st cycle was Boldenone. 2nd cycle now I'm currently on Decca with only a few weeks to go. 
Now my question is has anyone bought from AusJuice before or recently? I have my source but he doesn't have a huge range. I'm just testing waters with other sources. 
Can anyone steer me to someone local?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 8, 2016)

You won't find much on Aussie local gear here. 

I've used ARL - Russian brand gear, test, deca, tren. All potent. 

Haven't heard of AusJuice.


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## vc_val_man (Nov 8, 2016)

O thanks.  
My source supplies MOS & Lambo Labs.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 9, 2016)

I heard Lambo is good but never tried them. 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## vc_val_man (Nov 9, 2016)

I've been talking to another mate and he says that Lambo are hit and miss. MOS are pretty good he says. I'm using that now and finding it good for the price. I have Lambo here but haven't used it yet as its anavar. 
I've just placed a small order through napsgear. Just have to wait for the delivery though. 
Fingers crossed & hope it gets in. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 14, 2016)

How did you go?


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## vc_val_man (Nov 14, 2016)

Nothing yet. But not expecting anything to come in because its coming from napsgear. 
I've got better luck buying from Thailand directly. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2016)

So FUCKING difficult to stay jacked in Aus 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## vc_val_man (Nov 15, 2016)

Yep I totally agree. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2016)

welcome


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 2, 2017)

... welcome..... visit 'Anything Goes Forum' for laughs  ......


----------

